# Pump brakes at least 3 times to stop???????



## ttnation (Oct 3, 2007)

96 Sentra GXE. It only happens after driving highway speeds after 30mins or more. For example driving on the highway for about 30mins I get of the exit and I have to pump the brakes a least 3 times for the brakes to engage. I bled the brakes but I dont see any brake fluid leaking. Its very dangerous today I got of the exit and it went all the way to the floor the front car was coming up close fast at a red light so I kept on pumping the brakes then the front pass side wheel locked up. Tons or burnt rubber after I stopped .:waving:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Bleed them again until the brakes work properly, sometimes you have to bleed 2-3 times to get ALL the air out. If it's still not working, then you might have a problem with your master cylinder. Either replace it or see if you can bench bleed it too.


----------



## 350z newbie (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like the master cylinder, replace ONLY with a NEW one.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You most likely have either a leaking wheel or master cylinder. Is your fluid level dropping? If you are not familiar with brake work get it checked by a specialist as it is a very important safety issue. Better safe than sorry.


----------

